# Need help on Video code for my website!!



## lancia (May 16, 2007)

I would like to play two or three movie trailers available at Youtube.com on my website playing one file after another so I don't have to create three separate video windows. 

I've posted at other forums and no one is responding. Is this something that's not possible using flash video code? Maybe this is too complicated? 

If anyone have any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Red2034 (Apr 17, 2007)

Do you mean these are seperate files listed on Youtube???? 
if that is the case you could set up a timed interval inside of flash to go out to another link and play the video ---
if you could be more specific i may be able to help

Red


----------



## lancia (May 16, 2007)

Yes, exactly. I would like to play two or three different video files in youtube to be played in same video window. Can you tell me how to set up timed interval? Can this timed interval be repeated so it'll loop back to the first video?


----------



## Red2034 (Apr 17, 2007)

give me a day to work this out:up:


----------



## lancia (May 16, 2007)

You must be genius!


----------



## Red2034 (Apr 17, 2007)

We'll see about that!!!!


----------



## lancia (May 16, 2007)

For your reference.

Thanks!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

This won't be easy at all AFAIK because how will the code now that the video finished play back?

You would probably have to do it in flash/action script, and would have to create your own player.

After some Googling...

http://www.jakeludington.com/youtube/20070430_new_youtube_features_and_features_youtube_needs.html - Look at number 5... "from people who want to build a playlist of videos that *play in order back-to-back*. This would be easy for YouTube to do and would make multi-part videos more compelling for content creators"


----------



## lancia (May 16, 2007)

hmm....didn't realize this would be so complicated. Sounds simple but complicated. Is there a way to save the youtube videos on your computer, patch it together into one file, reload it back up to youtube, and source that file? It would be kind of roundabout way of doing it but if there is no other way that's all I can think of with my computer knowledge. And I don't even have a youtube account. Is this possible?


----------



## lancia (May 16, 2007)

I think I figured this out! Youtube has playlist option where you can list your favorites and it gives a link to those videos. I'm going to try this out but this seems like the answer!!! Hurray!!!


----------



## lancia (May 16, 2007)

I think I figured this out! Youtube has playlist option where you can list your favorites and it gives a link to those videos. I'm going to try this out but this seems like the answer!!! Hurray!!!


----------



## lancia (May 16, 2007)

Can someone help me with a code that will make youtube playlist to play automatically? If you can make it loop as well it would be great!


----------



## Red2034 (Apr 17, 2007)

looking it up for you


----------



## lancia (May 16, 2007)

&amp;autoplay=1;loop=1 doesn't work. 

Any other commands I can try? Maybe I'm putting the command at the wrong place?


----------



## gregstinesinop (Aug 27, 2007)

You tube allows you to create a custom player from your playlist option.... you can then add autoplay and loop functions off it..... check out my myspace ... www.myspace.com/gregstines

Cya! :up:


----------

